

Ask HN: Programmers education and journey  - ahmicro

Hello HN:<p>I&#x27;m just wondering and want to ask about your education wheres you have a CS degree or a self tough, tell us about what makes you at the level you are now, what books you have read (books inside programming and outside).<p>I&#x27;m talking about the best developers that work at Facebook, Google, ..... what is the common thing between those people.<p>Do you know Math&#x2F; Algorithms very well, what kind of Math and books you recommend from the ground up.<p>And what are advices you recommend form a self-tough and passionate developer.<p>I want to hear your journey
======
john71701
[http://www.sunnsandvacation.com/seychelles-holiday-
packages....](http://www.sunnsandvacation.com/seychelles-holiday-packages.php)

